# should i feed raw or cooked.



## kurtle55 (Mar 1, 2009)

common sense tells me i should feed my tegu cooked meat/eggs but some websites suggest raw. is this ok?


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 1, 2009)

Raw is ok but when it comes to eggs i would do scramble or hard boiled.


----------



## kurtle55 (Mar 1, 2009)

is chicken ok to feed raw?


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 1, 2009)

yes I feed my tegus raw ground turkey and raw chicken as well I just picked up some chicken breast at the store. 

Chris


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 1, 2009)

feed everything raw except for the eggs. I feed my tegu raw beef liver, raw chicken gizzards, raw chicken hearts, raw chicken liver, and raw ground turkey, with an occasional boiled egg and rodent/mouse.


----------



## kurtle55 (Mar 2, 2009)

do you at least heat it up?


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 2, 2009)

nope, i put the food out in the morning around 6am. by the time s/he gets around to eating its like 10 or 11am so the foods room temp when consumed. mine have eating before when the foods just pulled out of the frig and it dosn't seem to mind or bother it.


----------

